
A fidget spinner to detect urinary tract infections - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/05/a-fidget-spinner-to-detect-urinary-tract-infections/
======
seesawtron
well someone's making good use of the fidgets. Cool idea in the paper

